# app Santé avec iOS11



## Tobias2017 (3 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour! Comment fonctionne l'app Santé/Activités avec iOS11?

Depuis la mise-jours vers iOS11, je n'ai que des soucis:

1. un jour, l'application mesure 950 pas pour un km de parcouru, et le lendemain, pour la même distance au même endroit d ans les mêmes conditions, l'application mesure 2545 pas pour le même km.

2. Pourquoi l'app Santé s'ouvre sur l'onglet "Aujourd'hui" et pas l'onglet "Données Santé"? Dans l'onglet "Aujourd'hui", l'app a mesuré 0.88km de marche pour ce matin, alors que l'onglet "Données Santé"/Activités a mesuré plus de 12km?

3. Pourquoi il faut attendre plus de 10 minutes avant d'avoir une mesure de distance dans l'app Santé? Avec iOS10, lorsque j'ouvrais l'app, la distance parcourue jusqu'à l'instant présent était immédiatement affichée ... maintenant je dois attendre 10 minutes pour savoir ce que j'ai parcouru... :-(


----------

